# xorg Optimizations



## bsd10 (Jun 14, 2010)

What optimizations are people using with xorg? I've got this in loader.conf:


```
kern.ipc.semaem=32767
kern.ipc.semvmx=65534
kern.ipc.semusz=184
kern.ipc.semume=80
kern.ipc.semopm=200
kern.ipc.semmsl=120
kern.ipc.semmnu=4096
kern.ipc.semmns=8102
kern.ipc.semmni=32767
```

and this in sysctl.conf from the video editing handbook section:


```
kern.ipc.shmmax=67108864
kern.ipc.shmall=32768
```

The PC-BSD site says it is a FreeBSD install with some desktop optimizations. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2010)

bsd10 said:
			
		

> The PC-BSD site says it is a FreeBSD install with some desktop optimizations. Does anyone know what they are?


Shouldn't you ask the PC-BSD developers that question?


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd like to know what actual FreeBSD users are doing, but I thought the PC-BSD settings might be helpful.


----------

